# Pigeon vomiting and loose motions



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

My pigeon 'Storm' has recently started having loose motions (very fluid like water) and has started vomiting from yesterday. The vomiting is not fluid at all its just solid like the grains she ate yesterday are coming out today. She has become very weak and she is hardly doing any activity.She is always so active she follows me around and sits on my hands and lap and plays with my fingers but today she is even avoiding flying. What medicine should I give her to stop her loose motions and vomits, please if possible suggest Indian medicine names which i can find in the pharmacies here. Please be as quick as possible I can't see her in pain like this.


----------

